# holy Spear-it Cobia, Snapper, Trigger, Sheepshead, Sharks, and Sunfish!!!



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Team holy Spear-it headed out yesterday morning in search of cobia, snapper, and anything else swimming, and man did we find it. Kevin, Big Rich, and myself headed out to the east with the hopes of seeing some of these Cobes that have been running the beach. The wind was kicking out of the east, and made for one hell of a ride out, but with Captain Kevin at the helm, I knew we would be on fish soon. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">







<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">We stopped on the first spot, and right on the descent I saw a massive triggerfish that I was lined up on when I saw three grouper break the huttle and start swimming. I followed one that stayed just out of range the entire time. Kevin was shooting video, but of course had his gun too. The grouper swam right in between Kevin and I, and Kevin got a great shot on him. One grouper down. I started swimming around looking for the other two grouper, and as I was swimming I saw two dark shapes sitting on the bottom not moving. I swam over to see that it was two Cobia!! My hear started racing. They both saw me coming and lifted up off the bottom. The bigger of the two turned right in front of me and gave me the perfect shot. I pushed the gun forward, squeezed the trigger, and put it right behind his gills. The shaft went straight through him to the shock cord. I knew I had him. I put him on the stringer and headed for the surface to put this fish in the box. He weighed in at 30lbs. <P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">







<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Big Rich and Kevin stayed down to clean house on the snapper and grouper that were still down there. Kevin shot another nice snapper, and Big Rich shot two of the biggest Sheepshead I had ever seen. They could have stayed down there forever shootin fish, but their dive got cut short by a massive Bull Shark that came to investigate. :banghead So they came up, and we regrouped and moved to the next spot. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Big Rich and Kevin were the first down on the next spot. I rolled over and was headed down the anchor rope when I saw Big Rich and Kevin off to the side. I dropped off of the anchor rope and was descending down on Big Rich who was on his knees cocking his gun after shooting a grouper that pulled off. I was about forty feet above Big Rich when I saw a 6ft Bull swimming right up behind him. I dropped down on the shark and stuck him right in the top of the head. He swam off and then came right back again. I tried to stick him again, but he veered off. I gave the universal shark sign to Kevin and Big Rich, and told them that I was going up. Well, there were fish there, and I should have known better. I hear Kevin?s big JBL go off, and I swim up to see him pulling in a nice Red Snapper. The Bull shark is still swimming around off in the distance, and I kept my gun pointed at him the entire time. Kevin gets the Snapper strung and tells me he going up, and I agree. Let?s get the hell out of here. Well, Kevin sees a grouper right about then and shoots it. While he?s pulling in the grouper I see a second shark start circling. So I point him out to Kevin, and we agree to call the dive. So we all headed up and moved on to the next spot. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">The last spot we stopped on had some really nice trigger fish on it, and several huge sheepshead so we took our fair share of those. There was also a really nice <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace><st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">school</st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"> of <st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Red Snapper</st1laceName></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"> circling the wreck. Both Kevin and Big Rich picked off a few nice Snapper, and I got two huge Sheepshead and a nice Trigger. Towards the end of the dive I start swimming toward the back of the wreck, and I see a HUGE dark shape in the water. I swim up to it to see a gigantic Sunfish floating right above the wreck. If you have never seen one before, it is the most awkward thing you have ever seen. It probably weighed 400-500lbs, and they have no tail, just two massive fins, one on top and one on the bottom. It was one of the most amazing things I had ever seen. I swam around and grabbed Kevin and Big Rich to show them, and we all sat in amazement watching this beautiful creature floating effortlessly in the water. It was truly awe inspiring. I swam up and tried to get close to it, and it swam off with a speed that a creature of that size should not have. I decided to head up, and Big Rich and Kevin went back to shooting. Apparently another shark showed up, and they both decided to go ahead and come up.<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">We all got back on the boat, and arranged the fish box which was full at this point, and headed back to Day Break to get ready to clean some fish. We had following seas the whole way home, and cruised in just before sunset.<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">







<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">







<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">







<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet. When are you cooking the cobia? I'll be over about5 minutes after done.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post, Rich! Glad y'all got out and, as always, cleaned house! Guess you can't ask for any better day, minus the fin eating bull shark! :banghead Oh, warm weather is officially here because Rich is outta the drysuit and back in a wetsuit! :clap


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

NICE report & pics!!!!!!!! :clap:clap


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

That right there is a successfull day of spearing. How was the viz out there and about how far out were ya? I hope to get the chance to sling some steel through a cobe this year. Great post as always Rich.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report! :clap


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks alot guys. It was a great day, and we had a blast shootin some fish.

John, the viz was about 40ft, and the water temp was 68 degrees. After the 4th dive of the day, I was starting to get a little cold, but not too bad. We went pretty far east, but we were never more than a couple of miles off shore at any spot we dove.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Rich! Looks good man...good to see you oughtta the dry suit...hee hee oke

I'm lookin foward to headin out saturday with The Holy Spear-It!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice job! Sounds like a stellar day on the water. :clap:clap


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, you guys messed up some fish out there. Good job, too bad you couldn't stay too long on any one spot because of the shark threat...Clay, we need to talk PH's this weekend. Thanks for the report and the pics guys.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

another super report, thanks,


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job guys! Can't wait to get out there!


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice mess of fish MEN:clap!!! 

And you too Rich....oke

Just kidding, a cobia is a very strong fish under water!!! Good Job!

Glad to hear that the water is warm now. Thanks for the post and pics.....

Sea ya, Reese


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Excellent job guys. Looking forward to giving em the cold steel this weekend!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report and nice fish! good job guys :bowdown


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice job guys. :bowdown Wish I woulda been there...


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome day guys!! :bowdown Billy Bob stop by again tomorrow and I will have that for you and let's go out looks like we have some good days coming finally, I hope.....


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice report and congrat's on the cobia :clap


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

It was a great day to be on the water! I did not know little rich had shot the cobe until I got back on board. He did what I always do when I beat em back on board with a nice fish. Stands around acting all "I didn't get nothin." and all. Then "OH by the way." BAMM opens the cooler to a big cobe!High fives! Rich put it on me with that fish yesterday. The sharks are starting to show back up and are getting a little too frisky. I got a new Becco 223 power head last year about the time the sharks started to disapear. I am going to take it along now! Bring home the bull! See ya on the water!!


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice Kevin and that sounds about like Rich LOL 



Gotta meet you one of these days, I have heard a lot about you from my friends but don't think I have had the pleasure yet?? 



You are the spearfishing king from what I hear and see so keep slayin 'em and let me know how that beco does for you, gotta get some in the shop, the owner asked me to carry them but I had brought in the Billers already....



Did you have any shark encounters yesterday?? They were close up and personal last year starting about now so looks like we will get some more of the same..



Take care,



Carlos


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding guys!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

way to go richard! You finally got that nice cobia photo! I was heading in from a solo cobia hunt when I saw yall heading out. You did much better than me yesterday, I had chicken for dinner. See you sometime soon. -Rob


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah man, it was awesome. I was totally pumped. I had over half a tank left when I put her on the stringer, but I was so excited that I had just shot that Cobe that I started heading up because I didn't know if my air was going to last long enough as hard as I was breathing.

Maybe sometime in the near future I'll bring Briana over and we can all cook up some fish. Tell Jackie I said hey.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

sorry i couldn't make it out with you guys. Looks like i missed a good one. nice shooting guys. I hope to get out this weekend if anyone feels like taking me(needs a contributor on the fuel and supplys)

congrats

Sniper spear-it


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I hear ya Josh....we will have a lil fn this weekend, and get em dialed in. Kevin, we got ya covered...all for the good of the shark tourney of course!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *holy Spear-it (4/17/2008)*It was a great day to be on the water! I did not know little rich had shot the cobe until I got back on board. He did what I always do when I beat em back on board with a nice fish. Stands around acting all "I didn't get nothin." and all. Then "OH by the way." BAMM opens the cooler to a big cobe!High fives! Rich put it on me with that fish yesterday. The sharks are starting to show back up and are getting a little too frisky. I got a new Becco 223 power head last year about the time the sharks started to disapear. I am going to take it along now! Bring home the bull! See ya on the water!!


Great job..congrats on the fish...Also THANKS alot for the help welding that reef up.. I reallyappreciate it. Joe


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

That was one of the best days I've had on the water in a while. Shot some great fish; Rich got a Cobe; saw too many sharks :banghead and got to see(my firstever in 40 years of diving) one of the greatest wonders of the sea -- a giant sunfish:










:clap

Here's to Captain Kev and the "holy Spear it" :bowdown



Oh, and if anyone's curious, sunfish tastes just like grouper :hungrybut it's tough to get on the stringer and even tougher to filet nonono just kidding of course).


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

That truly was amazing. That just goes to show you...you never know what you'll see when you go diving. 

And if Kevin had brought the video camera we would have video of it oke


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Stating the obvious Im sure ...but it seems the sharks are real thick along the nearshore wrecks. I rarely see them out past 9 miles or so..... Personally think we owe it to them to vent a few....but that of course is off the record.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

You are dead on. You can almost guarantee to see a shark if you are spearfishing within a couple miles of the beach, but I rarely see them off shore. I do think that we are seeing more and more of them inshore though. I am for the first time considering carrying a powerhead...for self-defense purposes only of course.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice haul guys! I really wish I coulda been there to help kill all those fish and run interference on the toothy bastards.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Powerheads are for sissys.....I wouldnt never have one. :letsdrink


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (4/19/2008)*Powerheads are for sissys.....I wouldnt never have one. :letsdrink


And it would never be mounted on a spare shaft on the the side of the speargun for "just in case" emergencies! oke


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

CHRIS!!! What's up man? Great to here from you!! Yeah, Clay talks all kind of trash he can't back up. You kind of just get used to it though oke


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

:moon


> *Clay-Doh (4/19/2008)*Powerheads are for sissys.....I wouldnt never have one. :letsdrink


Ok little sissy...that explains why you have three ! :moon


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Clay what didnt you manage to shoot today??? Lets hear it!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont wanna talk about it. :doh

Coulda shot a whole boat limit of red snapper over 20 pounds if we were in federal water. Actually gently poked a few to push em oughtta the way so I could see other fish.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

True story, I was there with him, little SOB's were swimming circles around us, just giving us the fin. He even made friends with one, waved him in and everything. I think I'llcall him Joe from now on.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *spearfisher (4/19/2008)*CHRIS!!! What's up man? Great to here from you!! Yeah, Clay talks all kind of trash he can't back up. You kind of just get used to it though oke


Hangin' in there bro! Heard you ran into Sandi. Small world ain't it?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (4/19/2008)*Powerheads are for sissys.....I wouldnt never have one. :letsdrink


Double negative = Positive You would take out the two negatives and be left with I would have one.:toast



Good job btw guys. If anyone has a spot open this week for spearing on fishing give a shout.


----------

